# How to Finish Particle Board Wall



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 That's OSB not partical board.
#Why that and not sheetrock
Sheetrock would have been just as cheap.
Not a geat look and will never be flat but you can prime and paint it or go over it with poly..


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

When I lived in Ohio I used to go to an Amish man's home and the whole inside was finished with OSB with some kind of shiny finish on it. Got to say it was different. You can paint it, not a great look but better than bare "probably."


----------

